# What type of weapon would you have?



## ProfessorBellom (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't know if this is a forum game or what but i'd like to ask you what type of weapon you would have IF you could have it. 
Mine is a Dr. Pepper powered Mini Uzi gun that actually hurts!


----------



## Squeak (Jun 17, 2010)

Nuclear Bomb. I would use it as a coffee table.


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

Squeak said:


> Nuclear Bomb. I would use it as a coffee table.


 I would love to see that as a picture XD


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jun 17, 2010)

Dual weilding some cross pikes.







small pic but best example i could get.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

Probably this.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

An electric leash.....I'm gonna make every wolf/dog species here mine....except for chihuahua's... >:3


----------



## Mayonnaise (Jun 17, 2010)

Probably something that can control people I want. Why get yourself splattered with blood when you can send someone to do it?

If that doesn't count... a rusty machete I guess...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 17, 2010)

ProfessorBellom said:


> I don't know if this is a forum game or what but i'd like to ask you what type of weapon you would have IF you could have it.
> Mine is a Dr. Pepper powered Mini Uzi gun that actually hurts!


 Good thing that you chose an Israeli weapon 


As for myself, a heavy caliber sniper rifle or women would make the best weapon. Mhhhm weapons


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't remember what they're called, but they're Asian. It's a metal thing you strap to your hand that has claws on it, so you can climb. Also when you slap people it fucks em up.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 17, 2010)

Molly said:


> I don't remember what they're called, but they're Asian. It's a metal thing you strap to your hand that has claws on it, so you can climb. Also when you slap people it fucks em up.


 
All I know are Katars, which are not really claws, but are asian(South Indian) and less furrydreamlike weapons, that are equipped on two hands, and usually have the form of a large knife or a few sharp and short poles.
This

THEY CAN LOOK LIKE CLAWS


----------



## Gavrill (Jun 17, 2010)

CynicalCirno said:


> All I know are Katars, which are not really claws, but are asian(South Indian) and less furrydreamlike weapons, that are equipped on two hands, and usually have the form of a large knife or a few sharp and short poles.
> This
> 
> THEY CAN LOOK LIKE CLAWS


 Those are really cool, but not what I'm thinking of. 

It was some sort of ninja weapon. (Not a weeaboo)


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 17, 2010)

Molly said:


> Those are really cool, but not what I'm thinking of.
> 
> It was some sort of ninja weapon. (Not a weeaboo)


 
You mean these?

They're called shuko, or tekagi-shuko, climbing claws.


----------



## Tomias_Redford (Jun 17, 2010)

*Guns*
I would have two guns, one main rifle and a sidearm.

Main-Rifle
M4 Carbine

Sidearm (dual weilding)
Beretta 9mm Handgun

*Blades*
I would have these.

Dual Kukri Blades


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2010)

This
[yt]XyhhFzE5O5U[/yt]

DUN DUN DUN DUN DUN DUN DUN DUN DUN
BLEEEDLELELELELELELELELELLLLAAAAAAAAA
BLEEEDLELELELELELELELELELLLLAAAAAAAAA


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 17, 2010)

A nail gun with unlimited ammo.

Heheh or an AWM.


----------



## Yrr (Jun 17, 2010)

As soon as I move out, I want to get a Crowbar, Shotgun and Crossbow.

Then I will be ready for the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## kyle19 (Jun 17, 2010)

A baseball bat


----------



## TreacleFox (Jun 17, 2010)

My bare paws (lulz).


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2010)

A talwaar made of nice steel.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 17, 2010)

Molly said:


> Those are really cool, but not what I'm thinking of.
> 
> It was some sort of ninja weapon. (Not a weeaboo)


 
That's okay, not ALL ninjas love Japan. Even though ninjaism is really famous in Japan.

As for ninja weapons, I don't really like any. 

For sharp weapons, I'd choose either a:
- Kukiri
- Katar
- Katamari
- Snow climbing scythes
- Spears(I can use spears and usually long poles fairly good as a weapon, but not as a sports tool)


I don't like long weapons, with the expection of the Spear which is just fun to use and the Katar that can reach one meter blade. It's good becasue it penerates shields with punches, and unlike other weapons you can put all your power. The major difference is when swinging, much less strength is applied.


Shenzi, can you redirect me to the shape of the weapon? Maybe I will know.
Also, in medival times, some hardcore fighters did use claws as weapons. Usually reforming tiger claws(Tigers were familliar in Asia), the claws could have been equipped on the hand and used as a weapon or a wall climbing tool. The bad thing, is it's small range, that ruins everything.

I prefer the modern snow climbing shoes as claw weapon, as it is sharper and, threatens faces.

Guns...
I said the heavy caliber sniper rifle, but I usually prefer the M14 as the main weapon. That or the new Tavor, which is good for urban areas unlike any other assault rifle. Urban areas are fun. "How can we take care of the building? We mustn't take time with the locked door..." "So why don't you use the Simon?"

Sometimes, crossbows are great weapons.

For a pistol I'd choose a heavy pistol such as a 44. magnum or the too famous but lame deagle.


And of course, it's the 21 centuary. Let's use the some of my countries technology with a really powerful weapon called the 5mW laser pointer and the huge UAV armed with anti bunker missiles. That would be a great weapon.


----------



## Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

My weapon of choice would be a S&W .357 revolver.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

A scythe perhaps, or dual pistols or something


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

Well, I don't think I'd have an easy time forgiving myself for hurting someone or something
so i guess bop-its


----------



## Riley (Jun 17, 2010)

Give me an MP5 with an extended barrel and a C-Mag, with a modernized LeMatt revolver as a sidearm.  I want to keep my shortsword, too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2010)

DNA-tracking nanites. You can destroy anything from a single person to entire nations!


----------



## Shaui (Jun 17, 2010)

That one


----------



## Attaman (Jun 17, 2010)

FORCE:Ground Rifle.  It's always a good decision.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2010)

Shaui said:


> That one



http://world.guns.ru/shotgun/sh10-e.htm

Is better!


----------



## Wyldfyre (Jun 17, 2010)

Something explosive...
What's a weapon if it can't blow something to shit? =D


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 17, 2010)

Gun.


----------



## BroadSmak (Jun 17, 2010)

A puppy, lol.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jun 17, 2010)

Yrr said:


> As soon as I move out, I want to get a *Crowbar, Shotgun and Crossbow.
> *
> Then I will be ready for the zombie apocalypse.


 you sure you don't mean the Combine Invasion?

I like katanas and Colt M1911's


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

an apache helicopter, to hose down some unarmed brown people \(^_^)/


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 17, 2010)

Actually the best weapon nowadays is politics.


----------



## Lucy Bones (Jun 17, 2010)

A Beretta M9 with a detachable silencer.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

a nuclear bomb, so i could wholesale slaughter pregnant women and small town physicians, or at the very least leave severe physical damage \(^_^)/


----------



## Dan. (Jun 17, 2010)

One of those pink, plastic flamingos that you see in Florida. I would beat people to death with it.


----------



## Beta_7x (Jun 17, 2010)

Any psychological weapon. You don't have to kill them if you can scare the shit out of them.


----------



## Jelly (Jun 17, 2010)

a tear gas tank, so i can smash it into a nursery and pump it full of all that good stuff \(^_^)/


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

The pulse rifle from Dead Space


----------



## Rytes (Jun 17, 2010)

a good ol fashion machete


----------



## Machine (Jun 17, 2010)

Dan. said:


> One of those pink, plastic flamingos that you see in Florida. I would beat people to death with it.


I'd do that while wearing a tutu and clown makeup.


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 17, 2010)

Superpowers


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 17, 2010)

Religion :V


----------



## Dan. (Jun 17, 2010)

Dan. said:


> One of those pink, plastic flamingos that you see in Florida. I would beat people to death with it.



I take that back! THIS > http://www.slipperybrick.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/brickgun.jpg is the most badass weapon evar!!!!11!


----------



## Riv (Jun 17, 2010)

A human arm. Once it's damaged from beating people senseless, I can get another one easily; they're everywhere! I even have two of my own on reserve...


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 17, 2010)

Hamas' Floatillia with suicide bombers on it. Probably women suicide bombers - double weapon.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jun 17, 2010)

Tentacles would have to be my weapons choice, because it's fun and you can use them for something other than killing shit


----------



## Jw (Jun 17, 2010)

This.

You'll never know when you might need a portable black hole.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 17, 2010)

My spirutal animal souls will help me finish any human enemy with their fangs and claws.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jun 17, 2010)

A rabid foxbax


----------



## Bittertooth (Jun 17, 2010)

a portal gun


----------



## Ratte (Jun 17, 2010)

Either the Devastator, the Visibomb Gun, or the Morph-o-Ray.


----------



## Willow (Jun 17, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> a portal gun


 A gravity gun would be nice too


----------



## Jw (Jun 17, 2010)

Ratte said:


> Either the Devastator, the Visibomb Gun, or the Morph-o-Ray.


 
Reminded me of this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GjkAK4LZkao


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 17, 2010)

Not real: Power Armor. Yes, it is a weapon. Yes, it is the best weapon. Hands down. 

Real: Tank, definitely a tank. I mean I would not know how to operate it or anything but I don't play on fighting the military any time soon anyway so...


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 17, 2010)

Bittertooth said:


> a portal gun



 welll now ur talking XD


----------



## KooksNmonsters (Jun 17, 2010)

ice cream sandwhiches for me, inflict some brain freeze, i would virtually be unstopable :3


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 17, 2010)

Cellphone that doubles as a Tazer. :V


----------



## Adelin (Jun 17, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Cellphone that doubles as a Tazer. :V



<.< That's a little dangerous......You just might press the wrong button when sending that message then zap!! ;X


----------



## Burninghart (Jun 17, 2010)

Katars, spear, double tall-shields with spiky stuff on them, claymore, or rapier, for medieval/blade-weapons.

For a gun-type weapon... I'd want a machinegun that was capable of firing shotgun shells(slugs, buckshot, birdshot, you name it).

Or of course, I could go total videogame nerd and go for the Gunblade. I certainly wouldn't mind one of those. Too bad my critical hits would suck.


----------



## Irreverent (Jun 17, 2010)

Sig P220 stainless in .45ACP and a heavy barrel AR15 in .260 Remington with a Nightforce or Schmidt-Bender scope.  Unless its a black tie affair.....dressy affairs call for a black chromed Walther PPK in a MOB holster.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 17, 2010)

A rapecannon


----------



## TDK (Jun 17, 2010)

P90 :B


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 17, 2010)

Adelin said:


> <.< That's a little dangerous......You just might press the wrong button when sending that message then zap!! ;X


 
How about a cellphone that doubles as mace?


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 17, 2010)

The RYNO

OR:

MAC (Magnetically accelerated Cannon)... from orbit. :3


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 17, 2010)

Magical powers. DBZ hand-blast type shit.

_"You cut me off, to get to Starbucks five minutes faster?
SPEED UP TO 200 IN THREE SECONDS, MOTHERFUCKER. DO YOU KNOW HOW TO DO IT?"_


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Jun 17, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> This.
> 
> You'll never know when you might need a portable black hole.


 
I LOVE Fred. <3


----------



## Bando (Jun 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Sig P220 stainless in .45ACP and a heavy barrel AR15 in .260 Remington with a Nightforce or Schmidt-Bender scope.  Unless its a black tie affair.....dressy affairs call for a black chromed Walther PPK in a MOB holster.


 
Winrar ottermod.

I'd take a Mini-14 myself, not sure of what optics on it.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 17, 2010)

I would like to own a G36 or SCAR-H one day.

I'm thinking of buying a .22 though.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 17, 2010)

But speaking more realistically, 
I'd want a rocket launcher.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 17, 2010)

A very large quantity of Chlorine Trifluoride.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 17, 2010)

Amphion said:


> My weapon of choice would be a S&W .357 revolver.


 
http://www.bowenclassicarms.com/gallery10.html

Me?  I'd go for this:  http://www.bowenclassicarms.com/gallery9.html


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 17, 2010)

Baretta 50 Caliber Full Metal Body, Equipped with FMJ, explosive rounds.
A LeMat Revolver, FMJ.
Two C4 powered grenades and I'm fine.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 17, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Sig P220 stainless in .45ACP and a heavy barrel AR15 in .260 Remington with a Nightforce or Schmidt-Bender scope.  Unless its a black tie affair.....dressy affairs call for a black chromed Walther PPK in a MOB holster.


 
Nice choices...




Misterraptor said:


> Baretta 50 Caliber Full Metal Body, Equipped with FMJ, explosive rounds.
> *A LeMat Revolver, FMJ.*
> Two C4 powered grenades and I'm fine.


 
The LeMat is a BP (black powder) weapon... shoots lead, not FMJ.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 17, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Nice choices...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Newer model, Can be replicated and modified to fire as a urban day Revolver.


----------



## Misterraptor (Jun 17, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> The RYNO
> 
> OR:
> 
> MAC (Magnetically accelerated Cannon)... from orbit. :3


 Halo Wars much?


----------



## Point_Blank (Jun 17, 2010)

An uber high-quality Balisong knife, or a cane that shoots poison darts.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 17, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Newer model, Can be replicated and modified to fire as a urban day Revolver.


 
Pics?


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Jun 18, 2010)

GAH!  everything got deleted...



Meadow said:


> My bare paws (lulz).


If I were an anthro, that.

If lightsabers existed, i'd want one.

If I had enough money, a silenced fully automatic Barrett REC7.  (but since I don't have a license for fully automatic weapons, nor do I have the money, I probably won't ever get a semi automatic REC7 without a silencer...  If we were invaded, or there were a revolution...  i'd want a REC7 to keep me safe.  If there were a zombie apocalypse, i'd want one to use as a bat.)



Amphion said:


> My weapon of choice would be a S&W .357 revolver.


 
I'd want one of those as a sidearm.  Packs a punch, doesn't jam.  Reliable, powerful.

Realistically though, i'll probably get some cheap automatic handgun to hide away in case there's an intruder...  and maybe a hunting rifle...  not for hunting, for target practice.  I'd hunt if I wanted the meat.  I don't, nor do I want to donate it.


----------



## Karimah (Jun 18, 2010)

Taser. So that right before I attack I can shout "I'm gunna tase you bro!!"

Non internet related weapon would definitely be something modest, like Alma Wade's telepathic powers.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 18, 2010)

The High Frequency Blade the cyborg ninja in the MGS series always uses.
The one in this video here: http://www.gametrailers.com/video/e3-2010-metal-gear/101272

(on a similar note)
Gawd can't wait for this game. <3


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

Pliio8 said:


> The RYNO


 
<3

motherfucking tesla claw
or, for non-ammo, the walloper


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 18, 2010)

Chuck norris


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 18, 2010)

Probably one of these these (maybe two)...


----------



## Ames (Jun 18, 2010)

Irreverent said:


> Unless its a black tie affair.....dressy affairs call for a black chromed Walther PPK in a MOB holster.


 
Why not a PPS? D:


----------



## wheelieotter (Jun 18, 2010)

I'd like to find a nice Smith & Wesson Model 19 with a 4 inch barrel. And my mom still has my late stepdad's Colt .45 Gold Cup. Yeah, I've kinda hinted that I'd like to have it. Maybe I ought to take it to the range, just to make sure it still works, yanno?


----------



## Pliio8 (Jun 18, 2010)

Misterraptor said:


> Halo Wars much?


 
FFFFFFFFUCK YEAH!


----------



## rcdragon (Jun 18, 2010)

Real Weapons: Some type of handgun, a knife, and a taser.

Fictional Weapons: A lightsaber and a portal gun.


----------



## paintballadict9 (Jun 18, 2010)

if i could have a weapon, itd be a cannon that fires angry hungry tigers.


----------



## Ammonsa (Jun 18, 2010)

A 44. Magnum and a Fairburn-Sykes Fighting Knife.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 18, 2010)

A modified transistor radio that when heard, would cause others to simultaneously wizz, jizz, and crap their pants.


----------



## Tally (Jun 18, 2010)

I would beat people to death with their own skulls.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 18, 2010)

S1337  Media Rifle


----------



## Corwin Cross (Jun 18, 2010)

I use a sharpened stick (with a custom grip YAY!), and a katana. Great weapons.


----------



## VoidBat (Jun 18, 2010)

A rabid nun.


----------



## Koronikov (Jun 18, 2010)

if i had my choice of guns
http://www.3drt.com/3dm/guns/FN-Fal01.jpg < definetly a FAL http://mili.co.kr/infantry/Pistol/de/usp/img/hk-usp45-chl2936.jpg <USP 45 
 If i had my choice of melee weapon 
http://www.warriors-wizards.com/Images/Halberds_European_Knights_Halberd_2612_124.jpg < Halberd
and for up close and personal 
Knives


----------



## Adelin (Jun 18, 2010)

For some reason i kinda find rapiers cool.....maybe its because of the history of the nobility in them. ;P


----------



## Enwon (Jun 18, 2010)

If I could have a weapon, I'd take a nuke.  And sell it on eBay.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jun 18, 2010)

50. cal sniper rifle with armor peircing incindiary rounds. These things will do alot of damage


----------



## Ratte (Jun 18, 2010)

DragonLover17 said:


> 50. cal sniper rifle with armor *peircing incindiary* rounds. These things will do *alot* of damage


 
A dictionary.


----------



## lilEmber (Jun 18, 2010)

Ratte said:


> A dictionary.


 Oh you. :3


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Jun 18, 2010)

I have a knife, and I suppose I could borrow a pistol from a friend of mine.


----------



## Disasterfox (Jun 18, 2010)

I would wield a penis with unlimited ammo


----------



## Emiko (Jun 20, 2010)

Any weapon I want huh. Well then  I would pick a chainsaw!


----------



## InfernalTobias (Jun 21, 2010)

Lets start with what I do have: more knifes then I care to count, three wakizahi, a katana, a pistol which can be reconfigured into a rifle in a few seconds, a 45-pound re-curve composite long bow, two baseball bats, and four staffs.

What Iâ€™d like to add one or two actual rifles and a shotgun.


----------



## Adaquin (Jul 8, 2010)

main: FAMAS Infanterie
side: S&W .357 revolver
CQC: tomahawk ( I'm an Indian its in my blood)


----------



## Telnac (Jul 8, 2010)

Antimatter bomb.  Go ahead, Power Company, cut off my electricity.  _*I dare you!*_

*lightning flash*
*lights go out*
*UPS starts beeping*

Oh shi....


----------



## chewie (Jul 8, 2010)

i would have a straw


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jul 8, 2010)

a knife coverd in Aids


----------



## Jailbot (Jul 8, 2010)

I have all weapons.


----------



## Seas (Jul 8, 2010)

The Link Gun From UT2004 but with unlimited/self-recharging energy.


----------



## Suezotiger (Jul 8, 2010)

Something that would let me control electricy. So I can do things like shoot it out of my hands, charge up my feet an rail grind on railroad tracks, levitate, etc. (basically, everything you can do in the game Infamous). As for real weapons, I'd want a Hwacha. I wouldn't use it, but I think it would be cool to have.


----------



## Jaden (Jul 8, 2010)

Sword


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 8, 2010)

I love the idea of cane swords. Concealed weapon and all that.


----------



## Tally (Jul 8, 2010)

Psychic powers is my new weapon of choice.


----------



## Werdnairon (Jul 8, 2010)

I wonder why nobody's mentioned synthetic limb weapons?
For example, I'd have bladed wings and a bladed tail, both mechanical, both of which attached to my nervous system so I can control them.


----------



## Onewing (Jul 8, 2010)

Well pretty anything can be a weapon anyway so I guess I'd want titanium claws to use them with.


----------



## Ikrit (Jul 8, 2010)

peace is my weapon


----------



## Gigawatt (Jul 8, 2010)

An army of killer rats.


----------



## Ruhki (Jul 9, 2010)

Any weapon? ANY weapon? Hmm.... I have to admit there's a few that I'd really like to own. To slim down the list though it would be one of five [not entirely short I know ^.^;;]

1. Lee Enfield Mk.III SMLE
2. M1 Garand
3. De Lisle Carbine
4. Model 1903 Pocket Hammerless
5. FN P90

Nothing overly complicated, nothing overly flashy. All just reliable effective weapons. I'm a sucker for the classics though. Top 3 I do plan to acquire and am already looking into it. Want them mainly for target shooting and of course, whenever the zombie apocalypse hits. One can never be too prepared!


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jul 9, 2010)

Melee: I've considered a flail, but really I think I want a sword like this: http://nintendopapercraft.blogspot.com/2009/04/galaxia-meta-knights-blade.html
         Stab while twisting, and your opponent is no more. The side blades could be absolutely devastating.
Ranged nonlethal: gun which shoots taser darts
Ranged lethal: air-cannon which fires a flanged head, AKA the ban-cannon.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 9, 2010)

I decided that this would suffice.


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 9, 2010)

Metal Storm.


----------



## A Concerned Citizen (Jul 9, 2010)

If I knew how to use nunchucks, I'd love to use the Glowing, Double-Sided Dildo of Confusion(tm), but I don't.

So...

Chainsaw arm and Boomstick?


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 9, 2010)

A shape-shifting metalic being.


----------



## Trance (Jul 9, 2010)

The Tsar Bomb.

This thing was unbelievable...

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tsar_Bomba?wasRedirected=true


----------



## furvien (Jul 9, 2010)

a great big anti-material rifle


----------



## Felicia Mertallis (Jul 9, 2010)

my butt.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 9, 2010)

Felicia Mertallis said:


> my butt.



But you already have it D:


----------



## Ryu100 (Jul 11, 2010)

*glances at her tanto, bokken and katanas*
Other than those, gimme a shotgun and I'll be happy.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

For a melee weapon, a set of balanced fluerets (sp)?

For a ranged weapon, sniper scoped silenced railgun.


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 11, 2010)

Invisibility.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 11, 2010)

Nipples the Metroid said:


> Invisibility.
> 
> 'Nuff said.


 
You'll actually have to be a bit more specific on that aspect. Top notch security systems have infared, heat and motion sensors. Depending on the level of invisibility that you have, you can easily trip the first two even if you don't actually do anything with the motion sensors.

And on that note, you have to note that even if you had invisibility, your life will immediately suck... What happens if you slip into a pool or something? If you're not splashing in such a way as to alert others of your location, you might be screwed over.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Jul 11, 2010)

OOOO! Anything? Words! I would use words, like be able to fight with deadly words!


----------



## kyle19 (Jul 11, 2010)

I would prefer to have a KAR98 and a pistol.


----------



## Adelin (Jul 11, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> OOOO! Anything? Words! I would use words, like be able to fight with deadly words!


 
Words aren't gonna save you when someone points a gun at you. ;D

I don't have any interests for guns, but I'm kinda curious as to how to use a taser.


----------



## Kenneth (Jul 11, 2010)

A shoulder-held RPG that fires radioactive alligators that would be a mess to keep clean.

Or two M9 Beretta pistols. Whichever I can find first.


----------



## Garrus (Jul 11, 2010)

RPG7 because it's iconic and therefore cool and will blow people into a million peices and kill tanks and...

Either that or the COD: WAW's Wunderwaffen. Blast away everything with lightning.


----------



## Nipples the Metroid (Jul 11, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> You'll actually have to be a bit more specific on that aspect. Top notch security systems have infared, heat and motion sensors. Depending on the level of invisibility that you have, you can easily trip the first two even if you don't actually do anything with the motion sensors.
> 
> And on that note, you have to note that even if you had invisibility, your life will immediately suck... What happens if you slip into a pool or something? If you're not splashing in such a way as to alert others of your location, you might be screwed over.


Because I'm gonna break into a government compound?
Shit, all I would do is screw with people. All day long.
Also, I have a good friend I would take with me on my shenanigans, to make sure no cars hit me or something.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 11, 2010)

A furry convention, that would make the enemies run to hills


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 11, 2010)

Adelin said:


> Words aren't gonna save you when someone points a gun at you. ;D
> 
> I don't have any interests for guns, *but I'm kinda curious as to how to use a taser.*


 
You use a taser just like a gun, but you only have one shot, and if you miss, or if your "target" is resistant due to drugs/etc., and yanks out the probes/wires, then you're screwed.  Oh, and that one shot just cost you $25.  Not to mention the $300-500 or more you just spent on the taser, itself.

Heh... I'm not sure, but I don't think anyone's mentioned wanting a Gundam.........


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> You use a taser just like a gun, but you only have one shot, and if you miss, or if your "target" is resistant due to drugs/etc., and yanks out the probes/wires, then you're screwed.  Oh, and that one shot just cost you $25.  Not to mention the $300-500 or more you just spent on the taser, itself.


 But that's only if you shoot the person with the taser

It's possible to just run up to that person and use it


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> But that's only if you shoot the person with the taser
> 
> *It's possible to just run up to that person and use it*


 
Oh, so you'd just run up to a violent person set on robbing you at gun or knifepoint?  The whole point of a taser is to take down a violent/harmful person in a non(less)-lethal fashion, AT A DISTANCE.  If you have the ability to run, you should be running AWAY from the threat, not towards it.  See, when a police officer uses his/her taser, they have their sidearm as backup, in case the taser fails.  If all you have is a taser, and it fails, you have no alternative backup... well, unless you carry TWO tasers.


----------



## DragonLover17 (Jul 11, 2010)

I think i said it before, id have a 50. cal sniper rifle with armor peircing incindiary rounds.

You be suprised at how much damage these things will do.


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Oh, so you'd just run up to a violent person set on robbing you at gun or knifepoint?  The whole point of a taser is to take down a violent/harmful person in a non(less)-lethal fashion, AT A DISTANCE.  If you have the ability to run, you should be running AWAY from the threat, not towards it.  See, when a police officer uses his/her taser, they have their sidearm as backup, in case the taser fails.  If all you have is a taser, and it fails, you have no alternative backup... well, unless you carry TWO tasers.


 An armed an dangerous person changes things a bit of course
I'm talking about in general that "oh the culprit's just resisting" type of thing

But really, I don't think you'd use a taser on a person who's holding you at gun point


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> An armed an dangerous person changes things a bit of course
> I'm talking about in general that "oh the culprit's just resisting" type of thing
> 
> But really, I don't think you'd use a taser on a person who's holding you at gun point


 
Did a little digging, thought this might be informative:

http://forums.officer.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-34616.html

http://www.citypages.com/2002-03-20/books/shocking-failure/

http://www.houstonpress.com/2004-10-28/news/the-shocking-truth/

http://www.correctionsone.com/produ.../1335568-Taser-tactics-and-training-injuries/

And you're right, if you've gotten to the point of being held at gunpoint, then it's most likely too late to deploy a taser.


----------



## Willow (Jul 11, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Did a little digging, thought this might be informative:
> 
> http://forums.officer.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-34616.html
> 
> ...


 There's always that chance the taser doesn't subdue the victim, when it hits. As in one instance as you stated earlier, if the person has drugs in their system


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 11, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> *There's always that chance the taser doesn't subdue the victim, when it hits.* As in one instance as you stated earlier, if the person has drugs in their system


 
Indeed.  Even a firearm isn't a guarantee, I've heard of druggies absorbing a phenomenal amount of bullets without effect, some even surviving and recovering.  So a gun isn't a miracle killing device any more than a taser on the non(less)-lethal side.  Still, gun for primary, taser for backup/alternate use isn't a bad choice.  Though for me, I'd carry a smaller gun and a knife/batton for backup.


----------



## Don (Jul 11, 2010)

An original or even reproduction Mosin-Nagant model 1891. Finding one nowadays makes looking for the Holy Grail seem like a walk in the park.

If we're talking about something I'd take to an actual firefight, than I'd take an FN FAL battle rifle with a sword bayonet. The FAL's got phenomenal stopping power and good range, and off the battlefield it is very reliable and relatively easy to maintain at good condition. If the enemy gets a bit too close for comfort I'll have the wonderful sword bayonet as backup.


----------



## Tao (Jul 11, 2010)

The Deck of Many Things and several dice.

=P


----------



## Jw (Jul 11, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Indeed.  Even a firearm isn't a guarantee, I've heard of druggies absorbing a phenomenal amount of bullets without effect, some even surviving and recovering.  So a gun isn't a miracle killing device any more than a taser on the non(less)-lethal side.  Still, gun for primary, taser for backup/alternate use isn't a bad choice.  Though for me, I'd carry a smaller gun and a knife/batton for backup.


 I've heard stories of people on PCP/ angel dust/ whatever you call it being shot mortally and still keep coming regardless of the fact they're bleeding out. That's some crazy stuff. 

In an argument with a friend about this topic, I won with 1 fact. Many tasers have to connect with the victim at 2 points to potentially stop them. With a firearm, it's just 1 connection. 

Still, according to the crazy stories I heard from a friend that works as a nurse in the ER, I wouldn't even want to be up against a crazy druggie without some other people to back me up.


----------



## Sauvignon (Jul 11, 2010)

Perhaps a trained death cat. My cat could kill many men, if I trained him properly. As of right now, he is content to sleep on things and eat food.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jul 11, 2010)

jwmcd2 said:


> I've heard stories of people on PCP/ angel dust/ whatever you call it being shot mortally and still keep coming regardless of the fact they're bleeding out. That's some crazy stuff.
> 
> In an argument with a friend about this topic, I won with 1 fact. Many tasers have to connect with the victim at 2 points to potentially stop them. With a firearm, it's just 1 connection.
> 
> Still, according to the crazy stories I heard from a friend that works as a nurse in the ER, *I wouldn't even want to be up against a crazy druggie without some other people to back me up.*


 
Each one armed with a 12ga shotgun!


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jul 12, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Perhaps a trained death cat. My cat could kill  many men, if I trained him properly. As of right now, he is content to  sleep on things and eat food.


 
Like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CwaD9tb1P50

I'd have one a' them seismic bombs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33SrgAn7hao


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Roose Hurro said:


> Each one armed with a 12ga shotgun!


 
I think 1 person at a distance with a sniper rifle with a clear shot and training would be more than enough...


----------



## )X( (Jul 12, 2010)

Whatever heavy object that is laying around at the time.


----------



## Machine (Jul 12, 2010)

I actually have a banzai sword from Vancouver. Can't use a sword worth crap, but in a time of need, it'd probably come in handy.


----------



## Willow (Jul 12, 2010)

Has anyone said Master Sword yet?


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jul 12, 2010)

Squeak said:


> Nuclear Bomb. I would use it as a coffee table.


 That will make a perfect picture XD


At OP, I would have to an Atom or this^^ bomb and use it as a wall unit.


----------

